# BikePacking in ADK on Dirtrag.com



## Jim Thorpe Trails (Feb 22, 2005)

Inspired by some of the folks on this forum and elsewhere I just did a bit of BikePacking in the Adirondacks and Vermont. You can read about it on my DirtRag blog here: https://www.dirtrag.com


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

> The loose plan was to head up to the Adirondacks, from the southwest corner, and make my way roughly towards Kingdom Trails in Vermont. I had some NY MTB maps, a GPS, and no reservations.


Good stuff -- a rough idea, some maps and a GPS -- good ingredients for an adventure.

I'd be curious to hear more about bikepacking routes in that area. Any thoughts?


----------

